# Not sure if this is the right place for this ...



## Kaspar (Aug 1, 2006)

... but HELP!!!

As some of you may be aware, WTC has a shipment of stuff stuck in US Customs.  

I am waiting on two Rhodium and Gold Jr. Statesman rollerball kits, and a Gold Executive rollerball kit for pens that have already been paid for.  It's been almost three weeks now.  My customers are perfectly understanding here, but does anyone have a few of those kits that they'd be willing to sell me?  

For whatever reasons that shipment attracted attention, I am at the mercy of a Gov't bureaucracy here, and I am thinking I may not see those kits until oh, say, August 3 ...



.... 2012.

Can anyone help out?


----------



## Dario (Aug 1, 2006)

I've been in contact with Nils and he believes the shipment will be released by the end of this week or next week.  Ofcourse he cannot guarantee it but I am hopeful 

Sorry but I don't have any of those.


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah, I keep pestering them too.  But we're talking about the Gov't here....


----------



## GBusardo (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi,  You might ant to post this in the swap forum,  I almost missed this one here..   Good Luck!!!!
Gary


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GBusardo_
> 
> Hi,  You might ant to post this in the swap forum,  I almost missed this one here..   Good Luck!!!!
> Gary



Better yet, move it to capital hill. I ordered some Jr's. over three weeks ago, they said they where on back oder but they should be in sometime next week. You can tell the Gov's gone bad when they withhold pen kits from the law-abiding citizens.


----------



## lwalden (Aug 2, 2006)

I've got extra of the Jr Statesman in rho/22k- let me know if/where you want them shipped. I'd ask that you reimburse the shipping, and replace the pen kits once you receive your order......





> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> 
> ... but HELP!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 2, 2006)

I have the gold Executive Rollerball (050-4085) I could send you. Let me know.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> 
> ... but HELP!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for your offers guys.  I've emailed both of you.  And now I know who has been buying up all the Junior Statesman kits.  WTC says it's their most popular.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Aug 2, 2006)

Let me ask a stupid questions:
what does WTC stands for 

Guess, I figured it out just this moment: Woodturnerscatalog (WTC), I am more familiar with their normal abbreviation CSUSA for Craft Supplies USA.


----------



## Dario (Aug 2, 2006)

Maybe the reason the kits are being held by customs is becasue of that initial???  WTC = World Trade Center.  Maybe the gov't heard more murmur??? (kinda late but...)


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> Maybe the reason the kits are being held by customs is becasue of that initial???  WTC = World Trade Center.  Maybe the gov't heard more murmur??? (kinda late but...)



Yes.  The reason could be that DUMB!


----------



## Daniel (Aug 2, 2006)

Sure wish we could find the number that we do need to pester about those kits. CSUSA has there hands tied as much as we do. but a couple thousand phoe cals an hour might get the customs agents to set down the douts and coffe and actually get some work done. nah, I work for the government. well O.K. i collect a pay check a couple times a month. 
Seriously it does make you have to wonder just what can be in a bunch of pen kits that has custome so interested.


----------



## joeyh (Aug 2, 2006)

I was told that it was because of the laser pointer that were ordered and shipped with the pen kits.


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, I'd heard that too. Anyways, problem solved, thanks to the two gentleman above, Lyle and Don.  

I knew this was a good idea.


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 5, 2006)

Lyle and Don, the stuff has arrived safe and sound.  I'll have piccies later of the stuff they were meant for.  I didn't call CSUSA-WTC Friday, so I don't know what the situation is regarding the stuff stuck in Customs, but thanks to you two my longsuffering customer will be seeing their pens very soon now.  Thanks again.


----------



## lwalden (Aug 5, 2006)

You're quite welcome, and I'll look forward to seeing more pics of your work. I still have about a dozen of the statesman, so if your kits still take a while to get released it won't be a problem for me.





> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> 
> Lyle and Don, the stuff has arrived safe and sound.  I'll have piccies later of the stuff they were meant for.  I didn't call CSUSA-WTC Friday, so I don't know what the situation is regarding the stuff stuck in Customs, but thanks to you two my longsuffering customer will be seeing their pens very soon now.  Thanks again.


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 5, 2006)

If it takes too much longer, I may need to buy another off of you.  This one would be going to someone famous.

Here's what one of them went into:


----------



## dozer (Aug 5, 2006)

Man I see pens like this and the first thing that comes to mind is I really suck at making pens still. I have no clue how to make a pen like that but what a great looking pen it is.

A tutorial section would be a great addition for us newbies to be able to see how to make pens like that, Just a thought.

Thanks Mike


----------



## johncrane (Aug 5, 2006)

go to Kallenshaan Woods


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 6, 2006)

Again, there is the matter of how that curly maple is just too yellow to make a good white.  

To solve this problem you could use white inlay material for the star.

For the white field:  has anybody used that Faux Ivory from CSUSA-WTC?  In the pictures, it looks pinkish. I wouldn't think of using pink in a Texas flag pen.  

I have some very white holly and it would be no problem to substitute that for the small block used to make the white field.  

I think from now on, I will use holly for these.  And I'll use shavings for inlaying the star, and the Stars and Stripes on the American Flag pen.


----------



## fiferb (Aug 6, 2006)

I've used the faux ivory for a pen and I don't think it was pink. It was a little off white but more white than maple. I think it would work well for you in this case.


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 6, 2006)

Great!  Does it have anything like a wood grain pattern in it?  

But anyway, it's much whiter than the holly.  I think folks would like it.  I believe I'll use that on any Texas pens in the future and use CSUSA-WTC white inlay for the star.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 6, 2006)

You're welcome from here also. Glad to be able to help out. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> 
> Lyle and Don, the stuff has arrived safe and sound.  I'll have piccies later of the stuff they were meant for.  I didn't call CSUSA-WTC Friday, so I don't know what the situation is regarding the stuff stuck in Customs, but thanks to you two my longsuffering customer will be seeing their pens very soon now.  Thanks again.


----------



## fiferb (Aug 6, 2006)

The faux ivory does have a very light grain to it. They do a good job of trying to mimic real ivory. You really have to look close to see it though.


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 6, 2006)

Hmm.  Any trick to turning it?


----------



## lwalden (Aug 8, 2006)

No problem getting another off to you if you need- just let me know. Sharp looking pen, other than the star being upside down- the Texas Flag pens are far and away my best sellers- sold about 40 so far this year, though I use a little different style....








> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> 
> If it takes too much longer, I may need to buy another off of you.  This one would be going to someone famous.
> 
> Here's what one of them went into:


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 8, 2006)

Very cool, but I actually prefer the style I used.  Things are too stretched out in yours.  But hey, if they sell ...

What do you get for them, if I may ask?


----------



## GBusardo (Aug 8, 2006)

I would also like to know how much you charge for them, if it's ok.  
Those pens are very SWEEEEEEET. 
Gary


----------



## lwalden (Aug 8, 2006)

I know what you mean about the stretched out- I believe Don Ward actually worked with Ken Nelson on dimensions to make sure the pen kit you do was accurate.  Pricing- In a statesman I get $100.00, in a Jr Gent vII I get $80.00, $70 or $75 for a baron (chrome vs platinum)and $60 for a cigar. The local engraver charges me $5 for doing the star, so before the kit I have about $9 in materials and engraving..... 





> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> 
> Very cool, but I actually prefer the style I used.  Things are too stretched out in yours.  But hey, if they sell ...
> 
> What do you get for them, if I may ask?


----------

